# فإنا نطلق القول بنصوص الوعد والوعيد



## Huda

السلام عليكم
هل من أحد يشرح لي هذه الجملة التي تحتها خط وجزاه الله خيرا.
الفقرة من كتاب مختصر أصول الشيعة الأثنى العشرية  لغبى هاشم البحراني فصل أقوال العلماء في الشيعة

لكن مما يجب مراعاته حسب منهج أهل السنة في التكفير «أن هذه الأقوال التي يقولونها والتي يعلم أنها مخالفة لما جاء الرسول ^ هي كفر، وكذلك أفعالهم التي هي من جنس أفعال الكفار بالمسلمين هي أيضاً كفر ، لكن تكفير الواحد المعين من أهل القبلة والحكم بتخليده في النار موقوف على ثبوت شروط التكفير، وانتفاء موانعه؛ فإنا نطلق القول بنصوص الوعد والوعيد والتكفير والتفسيق ولا يحكم للمعين بدخوله في ذلك العام حتى يقوم فيه المقتضي الذي لا معارض له،


----------



## Startinov

Huda said:


> فإنا نطلق القول بنصوص الوعد والوعيد والتكفير والتفسيق ولا يحكم للمعين بدخوله في ذلك العام حتى يقوم فيه المقتضي الذي لا معارض له


 
معنى ذلك
إطلاق القول بالعموم مقبول صحيح لكن إسقاطه على شخص معين لا يصح

مثال :

إطلاق القول بنص الوعد والوعيد :

نساء كاسيات عاريات مائلات مميلات ... لا يدخلن الجنة ولا يجدن ريحها"
"
إسقاطه على المعين :

فُلانة بنت فلانة
 متبرجة

لايُقال أبدا أنها لاتدخل الجنة

= الإسقاط على المعين ممنوع


----------



## Huda

Startinov said:


> معنى ذلك
> إطلاق القول بالعموم مقبول صحيح لكن إسقاطه على شخص معين لا يصح
> 
> مثال :
> 
> إطلاق القول بنص الوعد والوعيد :
> 
> نساء كاسيات عاريات مائلات مميلات ... لا يدخلن الجنة ولا يجدن ريحها"
> "
> إسقاطه على المعين :
> 
> فُلانة بنت فلانة
> متبرجة
> 
> لايُقال أبدا أنها لاتدخل الجنة
> 
> = الإسقاط على المعين ممنوع


جزاك الله كل خير الآن فهمت. وما معنى "ولا يحكم للمعين بدخوله في ذلك العام حتى يقوم فيه المقتضي الذي لا معارض له"


----------



## Startinov

يعني نص الوعيد عام ولايسقط على معين إلا بشروط تقتضي دخوله في النص العام بدون أدنى شك معارض
.

هذه المسألة تسمى : 

تكفير المعين. 

أوتبديع المعين ...
تفسيق المعين .... 

تجدين تعريفها على الإنترت أو يوتوب بكل بساطة...


----------

